# Water Running into Drip Tray During Shot Bambino



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

My Bambino has started running water into the drip tray whenever I'm pulling a shot. The issue has just started and I've noticed that the water coming out of the right hole on the portafilter is struggling. The issue only happens with coffee in the portafilter and does not happen when I pull a shot to warm up the portafilter.

The issue seems to have started after I took off the shower screen to clean it. I have taken it off again and put it back on to check it is on properly etc. Strangely, the machine indicated it needed a cleaning cycle straight after I put the shower screen back on the first time which I thought seemed early for the second clean but I ran it anyway. (Machine was bought new in mid-June and have approx 3 coffees a day).

To add to the confusion I have just changed to new beans at the same time so was wondering if it could be a dialing in issue - possibly choking the machine and the water needs to run somewhere hence it going into the drip tray. I an using a Smart Grinder Pro and have moved the grind setting from 12 to 13 to go coarser and it has just happened again. I'll go to 14 later to see if it happens again.

I'm using a distribution tool and a palm tamper which is also new - could it be that I'm tamping too hard? The pucks are looking pretty much perfect and when I'm tasting the espresso before adding the milk for my cuppachino, it's probably the nicest it's ever been. Coffee is Black Cat's Chocolate Point (absolutely loving the coffee) roasted 10 days ago and rested for a week before use.

Anyone else had an issue like this? Wondering whether it's a machine or user fault here.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Ok reading this thread and is probably a user issue. Will take more care with the prep and dosage

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/20889-choking-what-to-do-when-choking-occurs/?do=embed


----------



## Bigbeans (Sep 23, 2019)

Water will come out of the exhaust group solenoid if it's failing or the pressure is too high.

In addition to getting grind right etc as above check pump pressure gauge is at 9bar or whatever your preference is. If it is you additionally need a new group solenoid. If pumps reading higher then you need to adjust it down. This may solve the issue of water escaping the exhaust in the short term.

Sort this first as the volumetrics will be wrong as waters going to drain not into the cup.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Ok so as an update I've just made 2 coffees ground at setting 14 and 15. Both flowing well through the portafilter but still water flowing into the drip tray. Also seems to be doing it without and coffee in the portafilter so might be a machine issue after all. Hmmm


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Bigbeans said:


> Water will come out of the exhaust group solenoid if it's failing or the pressure is too high.
> 
> In addition to getting grind right etc as above check pump pressure gauge is at 9bar or whatever your preference is. If it is you additionally need a new group solenoid. If pumps reading higher then you need to adjust it down. This may solve the issue of water escaping the exhaust in the short term.
> 
> Sort this first as the volumetrics will be wrong as waters going to drain not into the cup.


 Cheers but no idea how I can check the pressure as there's no pressure gauge on the machine. Think I'll need to give them a call tomorrow


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Contacted Sage, they are collecting the unit and sending a new one out to me - didn't ask me any questions after my description of what was happening on their webform so wonder if it is a know issue. The unit has always vibrated excessively imo, so perhaps something has shaken loose somewhere.


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

Let us know how you get on with the replacement.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm hoping it will be fine. I really like the machine but if I get another one with problems it might be curtains for it


----------



## Bigbeans (Sep 23, 2019)

Bigbeans said:


> Water will come out of the exhaust group solenoid if it's failing or the pressure is too high.
> 
> In addition to getting grind right etc as above check pump pressure gauge is at 9bar or whatever your preference is. If it is you additionally need a new group solenoid. If pumps reading higher then you need to adjust it down. This may solve the issue of water escaping the exhaust in the short term.
> 
> Sort this first as the volumetrics will be wrong as waters going to drain not into the cup.


 Sorry just seen your reply. My post was entirely on the premise it was A Fracino Bambino traditional machine. I have to say I was confused when you said you had to pump gauge 😂 sorry !


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

I know I'm new to this game, but I was starting to feel very thick for a minute there 😂


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

So my brand spanking new Bambino Plus arrived today. Set it up and I've made 2 coffees with it. Just like my former machine, water was running into the drip tray on both occasions. The machine vibrates a hell of a lot less than my previous one and is much quieter so I think something was not quite right with the other machine but I'm starting to wonder whether what I think was a problem is maybe not a problem and this generally happens with machines.

To the Bambino owners, does this happen when you use your machines?

If it is a standard part of the process, I'm surprised Sage didn't say so and replaced my machine without asking any questions or for any photos or videos.

This is my first coffee machine so not sure whether this is just the way they work or indicative of a problem. Had my first machine done this from the off I wouldn't have questioned it at all - it only started a couple of months after I bought it.


----------



## Scwheeler (Jan 13, 2020)

Yup, by the time I've run a few shots through to warm up, made an espresso and steamed milk I'd say the drip tray is half full. 2 coffees and I have to be careful not to spill when emptying as it's pretty full!


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Thanks - interesting. with the former unit, there seemed to be less and less going into the cup and more going into the tray, so I think there was a fault with it. Ho hum. Got my new shiny one now anyway.


----------

